# A "LOLcows General" What if Subforum?



## DykesDykesChina (Apr 8, 2013)

Shouldn't we have a subforum of "Lolcows General" for What-if-topics?

There are so many possibilities:
- What if ADF joined the LaRouche Movement?
- What if ADF and Jay Naylor met at a nudist colony and startet pickle fencing?
- What if Reshirayyyyyyyyyyum was real and JustinRPG could really marry it?
- What if Gloria Tesch met Casey Serin?
- What if the Amazing Atheist became Anti-pope?
- What if Anthos had his own TV show?
etc.!


----------



## Hyperion (Apr 8, 2013)

This sounds fun.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not even a fan of the Chris what-if forum, really. I think it encourages the creation of a lot of dirty, crapped threads.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 9, 2013)

How about a "What If?" In General? It was in the first forumer.


----------



## champthom (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen people do "What if?" threads in Lolcow. Nothing is stopping you from doing so now. If a lot of people start making them, then a subforum would be warranted.



			
				KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> I'm not even a fan of the Chris what-if forum, really. I think it encourages the creation of a lot of dirty, crapped threads.



The thing is, if you go on /cwc/, there used to be a shitton of "What if?" threads about Chris which infuriated the regulars there and I don't blame them. I'm not a big fan of "What if?" because a lot of times it's stupid shit like "What if Chris liked my favorite thing?" or "What if Chris was a helicopter?" but there's a demand, I see people on the new incarnation of /cwc/ do "What if? questions and people are getting the hell annoyed by it.



			
				Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> How about a "What If?" In General? It was in the first forumer.



Yes, I remember. I don't think it was that popular though, a lot of people didn't seem to miss it when we moved to the second Forumer forum so I figured it didn't work out. I'm not all that crazy about the subforums that were added in the second forumer but I didn't want to go against the grain as you all seemed to like those forums, hence why I've kept them. Deep Thoughts was a pet project of mine but I don't think people are really utilizing that forum as well.

Then again, on PVCC, we have a shitton of subforums that people rarely visit, like we have one just for sports and one for posting pictures of tits and asses, so I don't see too much harm.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 9, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, general What Ifs are just incorporated with Deep Thoughts now, and if anyone had any other type of What If question (like what if George Lucas stopped at Episode 6 or, God forbid, what if *anything MLP related*), those could just be put in The Room or The Gay Bar or whatever they apply to. Deep Thoughts, I think, is doing fine. I really can't stand anything relating to all the feminism stuff, but that's why I try to restrain myself from posting in those threads. Besides, it's good that we have differing opinions. Gives people more reason to visit that forum.


----------



## Bgheff (Apr 11, 2013)

It sounds super spergy to me.  I would advise against it, but then again I am not a person that would be utilizing it.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 11, 2013)

what if every thread had a "what if" subforum?


----------

